# Kohler Carb Floods



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I just took a look at a friends Toro zero-turn Time cutter zx440. With a Kohler Command 490 model CV492S.It has a problem with the carb flooding. it would also load up when at low idle, with black smoke coming out of exhaust. when we drained the oil out, it was full of fuel.
I checked the carb out, its a Walbro LMK carb, has a mixture screw that only turns a 1/4 of a turn in/out and an idle screw. plastic float is ok, needle moves freely, solenoid on bottom of carb works ok, cleaned out carb, changed plug. we fired it up, ran ok at full throttle, but at low idle, seems to chug a little, and puff black smoke..I raised the idle up a little, and leaned out the carb as much as i could without breaking off the limiter cap.
but if he leaves it for a few days, its probably going to fill up with fuel. so i recommended putting in a shutoff valve in the meantime to prevent flooding. anyone have similar problems? Could it be the solenoid allowing fuel past into the crankcase? I've had problems with them in the past...


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Leaning out the carb. isn't the solution, only a band-aid. Sounds like the inlet needle valve isn't sealing. Without a pressure gauge and the carb. on the bench, you'd have use your eyeballs and see if it pools fuel into the venturi when it's not running. Or, if there's gas in the oil you have positive proof of an inlet needle & seat problem.

Without parts, you could polish the seat with a q-tip and valve lapping compound, and clean the needle tip with a carb. cleaner containing xylene. But, I would suggest you replace the needle (if viton tip equipped (like neoprene)), and if the needle has no viton tip replace the seat too.

Paul

P.S. Be careful with the carb. cleaner with xylene...it's nasty stuff. Melts plastic, eats paint, is very toxic, etc. etc.

P.P.S. On VERY rare occasion, a plugged carb. vent will also make it flood.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you for replying paul, I was leaning toward a needle/seat replacement. I'll post the results when I complete the job.:thumbsup:


----------

